# Older games that are still > most of todays



## Zoltta (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes there are classics but alot of them i wouldnt hold more than 5m of interest if i were to play them today. But there are some that are classics and some that are underrated that STILL outplay most games today, gameplay wise. List the ones you think are the best and why.

For me, one of my favorite games of all time is Shadow Man 64. Anyone who is a fan of this game will claim it was the best game N64 had. Ill agree. It is absolute perfection. This game is the evilist, most hardcore bonechilling game i ever played in my life. The story, gameplay and mechanics of the game is incredible. The soundtrack, ingame score and sounds sometimes made me wanna shit myself when i was sleeping. This game was one of those really really long adventure games with a ton of progression and had the story to back it up. The world-like style levels in the game were fantastic and very detailed. The graphics were just brutal. It was full of voodoo style gore and black magic type art. The characters were very original with pretty creative personalities. Its never a dull moment in this game and i can bet a fuck ton, that most people, if they were to play this game right now, would have a hard time.

I think youtube has some gameplay and the entire soundtrack on it.

Thats my rant about one game. Lets see some others. Perfect Dark 64, i can say the EXACT same thing about it as i did Shadow Man. That would include both multiplayer and SP. It was no doubt, way ahead of its time. Turok 2: Seeds of Evil was also phenominal. Obviously the Zeldas are a favorite for most. Mario Party series, no doubt. Super Mario 64, Castlevania 64, Mario Cart. I cant think of any others that i would enjoy playing today. I DONT wanna say goldeneye. Although it is a classic, Perfect Dark was a huge step up in gameplay and mechanics so i rather play that.

what about you guys?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 3, 2009)

Starcraft.. still the best game of all time..

Until this year, when SC2 comes out =]


----------



## auxioluck (Feb 3, 2009)

Starfox, Golden Eye, Street Fighter 2, Sonic the Hedgehog, Doom, Blood, Quake, Tribes, Starcraft, Diablo, Super Mario, Donkey Kong Country, Warioland, Ninja Turtles (NES), Ninja Gaiden (NES), Double Dragon (NES), Battletoads (SNES) Mortal Kombat 2, Killer Instinct....I could go on for days...


----------



## MFB (Feb 3, 2009)

Turtles In Time
Legend of Dragoon
FFVII & VIII
Metal Gear Solid
Jurassic Park (Genesis)
Aladdin (Genesis)


----------



## abysmalrites (Feb 3, 2009)

vectorman and MKII-III


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2009)

Mechwarrior 2.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 3, 2009)

Zoltta said:


> For me, one of my favorite games of all time is Shadow Man 64. Anyone who is a fan of this game will claim it was the best game N64 had. Ill agree. It is absolute perfection. This game is the evilist, most hardcore bonechilling game i ever played in my life. The story, gameplay and mechanics of the game is incredible. The soundtrack, ingame score and sounds sometimes made me wanna shit myself when i was sleeping. This game was one of those really really long adventure games with a ton of progression and had the story to back it up. The world-like style levels in the game were fantastic and very detailed. The graphics were just brutal. It was full of voodoo style gore and black magic type art. The characters were very original with pretty creative personalities. Its never a dull moment in this game and i can bet a fuck ton, that most people, if they were to play this game right now, would have a hard time.



YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shadow Man gets my vote for most underrated game of all time (well at least from the list of games I've played, which is a long list). You nailed the description. Wouldn't it be really cool to see this game brought back? Hell I'd buy a graphically updated version of the same freakin game.

I'm going to throw Chrono Trigger out there. Maybe that's the most underrated RPG of all time. Been soooo long since I've played it though, so not sure I'd still love it as much as I did when I was younger.


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've put in more hours on Final Fantasy 7 more times than any other games put together. I also enjoy Carmageddon 2 a lot, the old Red Alert and Red Alert 2 games, and two of my favourite FPS's are still Quake 3 Arena and Unreal Tournament.

I don't play many games that are newer than 5 years ago to be honest, as I just don't care enough for games these days, I'm too much into music, but its nice to indulge my nostalgia every so often.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 3, 2009)

Bobo said:


> YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shadow Man gets my vote for most underrated game of all time (well at least from the list of games I've played, which is a long list). You nailed the description. Wouldn't it be really cool to see this game brought back? Hell I'd buy a graphically updated version of the same freakin game.
> 
> I'm going to throw Chrono Trigger out there. Maybe that's the most underrated RPG of all time. Been soooo long since I've played it though, so not sure I'd still love it as much as I did when I was younger.



God id love if they brought it back, but its highly unlikely since its so underrated.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2009)

Doom 3, the original half life, Starcraft, i'm not that old so my list doesnt go back very far


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 3, 2009)

End of story


----------



## cev (Feb 3, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> End of story



Hell yeah 


Also, the Baldur's Gate series and Planescape: Torment.


----------



## thebhef (Feb 3, 2009)

Half life, starcraft, the first metal gear solid (note: Solid, on the ps1. No overstatement, I played that game through AT LEAST 50 times), the first ape escape was pretty awesome..


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Lands of Lore: Guardians of Destiny* est teh br00talz!


----------



## Bobo (Feb 3, 2009)

Doom, hells yeah. I really want to go back and play all the old Doom games. Wonder where I could find that now?


----------



## MFB (Feb 3, 2009)

thebhef said:


> The first metal gear solid (note: Solid, on the ps1. No overstatement, I played that game through AT LEAST 50 times)



My PSX is currently on and has MGS in it since I'm starting over...for the first time in like...7 years?


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 3, 2009)

StarCraft.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 4, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> I've put in more hours on Final Fantasy 7 more times than any other games put together.


Just recently I started it over again. The openiong cutscene is still breathtaking.



NickCormier said:


> Starcraft.. still the best game of all time..
> 
> Until this year, when SC2 comes out =]


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 4, 2009)

In no particular order

The Original Hero's Quest
Wolfenstien
Quake
Doom 
Panzer General
Starcraft


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2009)

^ +1 to Wolfenstien, one of the coolest games ever.


----------



## Scali (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, for me the Need For Speed series has given me some games that I still like to play from time to time. Especially the Porsche Unleashed one is really good, even today.
Other than that, some of the old Commodore 64 and Amiga games are still fun to play at times. Track 'n' Field is great, as are the Summer/Winter/World/etc Games... and ofcourse International Karate+.



Bobo said:


> Doom, hells yeah. I really want to go back and play all the old Doom games. Wonder where I could find that now?


 
You can get them from Steam.


----------



## Krauthammer (Feb 4, 2009)

dude, NES megaman. absolutely classic


----------



## goth_fiend (Feb 4, 2009)

xenogears and chrono trigger


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 4, 2009)

HL1, Red Alert, Command and Conquer and Grim Fandango


----------



## hairychris (Feb 4, 2009)

Populous 2 >>>>>>
Doom >>>>>

I still remember one of my favourite games on the ZX Spectrum was Zzoom which was one of the first to be released. It was insane.


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 4, 2009)

I was a huge Wing Commander fan back in the day. WCIII through Prophecy were as good as one was going to get in that gaming genre. If fact, I really doubt that we'll see games ever again with that kind of a budget for production alone (Sega AM2's "Shenmue" still holds the record I think?).

Also +1 to Carmageddon.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a HUGE shadowman fan, but not on the 64. On the Dreamcast! Those are some good graphics! I remember the first time I went to Asylum... Fucking creepy, those huge headless meathook-weilders that squealed were a force to be reckoned with. The Cathedral of Pain was fucking epic w/ the individual theaters and the torsos being held by the ropes... OMG... I skipped 2 days of class just so I could explore that game. I logged over 35 hours before reaching the end, but I've never actually killed Legion because I just don't give a shit AND it will mean I've finished the game. My favorite scene in the entire game is when you're chasing one of the 5 through a hige abandoned house and enter a room w/ rotting corpses sitting on dining room chairs w/ flies buzzing around their head. There is something oddly appealing about that level to me. 

If you guys can, pick up a Dreamcast and Shadowman, you won't be dissapointed. Shouldn't be more than $40 total. 
But... If you want disappointment get Shadowman 2 for the PS2.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 4, 2009)

And I have to add:

Dungeon Explorer I and II for the Turbografx 16

Neutopia I and II for the Turbografx 16

Parasol Stars (Bubble bobble 3) for the Turbografx 16

Chiki Chiki Boys for the Sega Genesis

Metroid II on the original Gameboy

Kabuki Quantum Fighter on the NES


----------



## sami (Feb 4, 2009)

Super Metroid - SNES
Ninja Gaiden II - NES
Streets of Rage II - Gen
Strider - Arcade/Gen
Revenge of Shinobi - Gen
Bionic Commando - NES
Snake's Revenge - NES
Soul Blazer - SNES
A Link to the Past - SNES


----------



## sakeido (Feb 4, 2009)

X-COM UFO Defense is, still, the best game I have ever played.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 4, 2009)

Chrono Trigger (Truthfully, Chrono Cross deserves to be mentioned too.)
Super Mario RPG
Fallout
Fallout 2
Starsiege: Tribes
Tribes 2 (There's a fan-made app that just came out that fixes the server issues and introduces a new master server without the need for a key to create an account, so I'm gonna start playing again I think )
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 and 3 (frankly, they're just more fun than the new ones)
Carmageddon 2
Homeworld


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 4, 2009)

I have to add

Frogger for Atari 2600
Pitfall for Atari 2600


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 4, 2009)

MFB said:


> Jurassic Park (Genesis)



God that was a cool game!

Also the old C&C/Red Alert games up to Tiberian Sun, I'd still be playing them if I had a PC


----------



## MFB (Feb 4, 2009)

Christ, how the hell did I forget C&C! I remember back when it was on Mac, and the final mission against Kane. Rolling in with like 50 Mammoth tanks, 100 Jeeps, and god knows how many troops


----------



## sakeido (Feb 4, 2009)

MFB said:


> Christ, how the hell did I forget C&C! I remember back when it was on Mac, and the final mission against Kane. Rolling in with like 50 Mammoth tanks, 100 Jeeps, and god knows how many troops



It was all about building sandbags way far north of your base so that they wouldn't nuke your shit


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Mechwarrior 2.


Netmech was awesome, only game I was ever in a clan for


----------



## Labrie (Feb 4, 2009)

Deus Ex. 

Best game I've ever played (Game of the Year Edition, more specifically). Invisible War was meh at best but I almost shit bricks when I saw the teaser for Deus Ex 3!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 4, 2009)

NES
Super Mario 3
Megaman 1-6 (yes all of them)
Ninja Gaiden 1-2 (3 sucked tremendously)

SNES
Final Fantasy 6
Chrono Trigger (horray for the DS Reissue )
Yoshi's Island / Super Mario World
Super Mario Kart (while the DS and Wii versions are alright, this cannot be topped)
Zelda 3
Seiken Densetsu 2/3 (Secret of Mana series)
Soul Blazer / Illusion of Gaia / Terranigma (last being the pinnacle)
Super Metroid 
Battletoads (beats every other version)
Valken / Cybernator
Parodius (all of them)
Front Mission 1
(really most SNES RPGs cannot be beaten)

Arcade
Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo (even when it was late in the game)
Final Fight (beats all sequels)

PS1
Xenogears
Chrono Cross
Final Fantasy 7
Castlevania Symphony of the Night

N64
Zelda, Ocarina of Time 
Golden Eye
Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon (first one)

PC 
Doom
Starcraft
Ultima Underworld Stygian Abyss (soft spot for this one)

Oh and for the record; Jurrasic Park on the SNES clearly beats the Genesis/Megadrive version.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 4, 2009)

I think most old games annihilate new ones for playability and value. 
I own a chipped XBOX and have a bunch of emulator discs of SNES GBA MegaDrive/Genesis and N64 games and a disc of late 80's early 90's Arcade games every game I ever wanted is on them there's a few hidden gems that I've never heard of too and I play them all the time, I think that as games have gone on they have become more simplified and easier which is why I don't really care for many of todays videogames. 

For example I bought the Batman Begins game and like so many modern games the levels are so simple and there's nothing to explore it's just a few corridor's unlock a door or two and the levels finished but I also played Batman on the NES and imo it destroys it's modern counterpart and even now I'm still hooked as it's a challenge for me to get through it.


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 4, 2009)

final fantasy 7, its one of my top games of al time, love it got the pc version aswell so i dont have to rely on having a psx/ps2. Awesome game. I wished theyd make it again with updated graphics.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 4, 2009)

mlp187 said:


> I'm a HUGE shadowman fan, but not on the 64. On the Dreamcast! Those are some good graphics! I remember the first time I went to Asylum... Fucking creepy, those huge headless meathook-weilders that squealed were a force to be reckoned with. The Cathedral of Pain was fucking epic w/ the individual theaters and the torsos being held by the ropes... OMG... I skipped 2 days of class just so I could explore that game. I logged over 35 hours before reaching the end, but I've never actually killed Legion because I just don't give a shit AND it will mean I've finished the game. My favorite scene in the entire game is when you're chasing one of the 5 through a hige abandoned house and enter a room w/ rotting corpses sitting on dining room chairs w/ flies buzzing around their head. There is something oddly appealing about that level to me.
> 
> If you guys can, pick up a Dreamcast and Shadowman, you won't be dissapointed. Shouldn't be more than $40 total.
> But... If you want disappointment get Shadowman 2 for the PS2.



Yeah SM2 was a huge bust. I beat it and everything but it just wasnt the same....meh

I think the creepiest parts in the game were the temples that had those sisters that came alive. They were a bitch to get around and they scared the fuck out of me everytime. You are just trying to get through parts and all of a sudden you hear them talking (that noise they make) and you are like ohhh shiiit.

Here is what i mean:

@ :33 seconds in


----------



## Blind Faith (Feb 5, 2009)

Already been said but Blood 1+2 and Deus Ex


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, you are right! Those sisters are crEEpy as all hell! 
That game RULES. When I read this thread I was so stoked to see someone else really digging this game. I'm going to have to plug in my dreamcast! 



Zoltta said:


> ... and you are like ohhh shiiit.


----------



## thebhef (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, shit! Forgot Diablo! I used to play that on the internet with a buddy over dial up, and then be on the phone with him, monopolizing our phone lines. Our conversations consisted of 5-10 minutes of silence, interrupted by "you still there?". 

D2 was also awesome.


----------



## metalheadpunk (Feb 5, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid. hands down.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 5, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics - PSX
Shining Force 1-2 - Sega (Jogurt pwns Best/worst hidden character ever)
Phantasy Star IV - Sega (best of the series IMO, damn you Zio!)
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night - PSX or XBL Arcade
Metal Slug
Street Fighter 2 
MarioKart 64
Xenogears
Valkyrie Profile
Summoner (overlooked, good storyline, somewhat repetitive mechanic though) - PS2
Starcraft - (Remember when zerg couldn't stop hard marines before lurkers? Protoss couldn't stop a ling rush (before cannons were upgraded), and early zealots spelled doom for the Terrans? Oh, and the majority of the population on Bnet wasn't Korean)


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 5, 2009)

Ocarina of Time


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Agreed on Blood. That games pure metal.

Deus Ex, gotta love it, I'm actually thinking about playing the second one. The first one though was the best by far.

Warcraft 3, I've been addicted to that since it came out.

Donkey Kong games for the SNES, gotta love em.

Doom 3 though not old, I loved it.

Original Delta Force. That game was super fun online.

Diablo 1. 

Both Half-Lifes. First one was the best though again, second one was great too though.

God you guys are going too make me play video games now when I should be practicing guitar!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 5, 2009)

anyone still play SC or WC3 on bnet? I play SC from time to time on iCCup still, just hard lately with my internet sucking =[ but Its great.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 5, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> anyone still play SC or WC3 on bnet? I play SC from time to time on iCCup still, just hard lately with my internet sucking =[ but Its great.



I play WC3 on BNet. I have SC installed, just don't play it much.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone who mentioned a strategy game and left out Alpha Centauri or Homeworld needs a swift kick to the balls.

I love old games, but it's important to keep in mind that we filter out yesterday's shit so that the good ones seem much more concentrated - Extreme Paintball, anyone? There were *unbelievably* shitty games from the very beginning!

Jeff


----------



## thebhef (Feb 5, 2009)

White van racer!

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/301381.html


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 6, 2009)

they should remake Earthbound... also, the other games in the series, just to complete the whole thing 

it has to be a totally faithfull remake though, like the mega man X remake for the PSP


----------



## hairychris (Feb 6, 2009)

Labrie said:


> Deus Ex.
> 
> Best game I've ever played (Game of the Year Edition, more specifically). Invisible War was meh at best but I almost shit bricks when I saw the teaser for Deus Ex 3!





Been playing GOTY recently. Give me a silenced sniper rifle and I'm happy! I prefer it over newer stuff like Bioshock...


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 6, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> they should remake Earthbound... also, the other games in the series, just to complete the whole thing
> 
> it has to be a totally faithfull remake though, like the mega man X remake for the PSP



Have you played the translated Mother 3? I'm playing it now and it's easily one of the best RPGs I've ever played.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 6, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Have you played the translated Mother 3? I'm playing it now and it's easily one of the best RPGs I've ever played.



i´ve only played Earthbound, and i haven´t even finished it (or gotten far for that matter). 

it is, however, my favourite RPG ever aswell, and i´m not a fan of rpgs.

i think they should remake it in either updated 2d or in full 3d, but keeping the entire look and feel of everything, and then they should animate the battle sequences and stuff. that would own!

they should probably brush up on the difficulty curve too, or maybe make it a little less hard in general. not by wussing it out, but by not letting you die so easily 

that´s the reason i gave up trying to play it. it was too hard! now, i like challenging games, but having to retry a part tons of times over because your health is low, and you just have to make it through a tough-ass part to get more health kinda gets dull after some time.

except for the intense difficulty curve however, the game is so incredibly epic and imaginative... i love it!


----------



## Labrie (Feb 6, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Been playing GOTY recently. Give me a silenced sniper rifle and I'm happy! I prefer it over newer stuff like Bioshock...



Yeah I still play it on a regular basis and I own the soundtrack lol..the music was so awesome in that game. The story was really what made it though, imo. Hands down my favourite game ever.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 6, 2009)

Lunar 1 & 2


----------



## MrJack (Feb 6, 2009)

Sam & Max: Hit The Road


----------



## Groff (Feb 6, 2009)

Killer instinct - Best fighter ever. (needs an xbox 360/ps3 version NOW!)
Super Metroid - Best game ever. (A remake with some flashy graphics would absolutely pwn)
Kirby (nes) - Just plain fun.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 6, 2009)

I could still play mario kart with a vengeance to this day. SNES, not N64


----------



## Bobo (Feb 6, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Phantasy Star IV - Sega (best of the series IMO, damn you Zio!)




Man how did I miss that one? Never played PS 1 since it was on the first Sega system which I didn't have. Got PS 2 and 3. 3 was just ok, so maybe I got turned off by that and never tried 4.

I'd have to say that I'd probably like playing Phantasy Star 2 today. That game rocked hard. Bring back Nei 



Groff said:


> Super Metroid - Best game ever. (A remake with some flashy graphics would absolutely pwn)



Best game evar? hhhhmmmm.....maybe....just maybe :thinkhard:


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 6, 2009)

A Boy and His Blob







EDIT:  SHIT. They've already made/ruined a remake


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 7, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´ve only played Earthbound, and i haven´t even finished it (or gotten far for that matter).
> 
> it is, however, my favourite RPG ever aswell, and i´m not a fan of rpgs.
> 
> ...



Well you're obviously not an RPG fan if you think Earthbound is too hard Compared to pretty much any other RPG, even the other Mother games, Earthbound is a cakewalk. It'd be cool to get a remake, but the game bombed when it was released in the US so Nintendo is afraid to touch it anymore, they won't even release it on the Virtual Console for Wii. Sucks.


----------



## Harry (Feb 8, 2009)

The original Half Life still remains possibly one of the best games I've ever played, even after 10 years of many FPS releases.
The Opposing Force expansion pack is also fun as fuck, if a little short.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 9, 2009)

^ You know, i've still never actually played Half Life, or Half Life 2... its one of those games ive seriously been meaning to get for aaaages, but you have to have the net for HL2, and i didn't have it until recently


----------



## JBroll (Feb 9, 2009)

You must get it.

NOW.

Jeff


----------



## thebhef (Feb 9, 2009)

Steam is the best distribution system ever. You can buy your games and be playing online within minutes, any time of the day.

Welcome to Steam

Go!


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm on a massive Amiga trip at the moment:

Syndicate
Megalomania
Cannon Fodder
Beneath a Steel Sky
Sensible Soccer
Turrican 2
Switchblade II (frustrating as fuck, but I loved it as a kid)
Chaos Engine  seriously love this game, completed it countless times. Luckily it only takes an hour.

At first it was just for the nostalgia, but now I realise I really prefer the style of older games. The PS2 doesn't get a look in now.


----------



## Blind Faith (Feb 9, 2009)

Commander Keen anyone?
Quake series
Red alert
Duke Nukem!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Well you're obviously not an RPG fan if you think Earthbound is too hard Compared to pretty much any other RPG, even the other Mother games, Earthbound is a cakewalk. It'd be cool to get a remake, but the game bombed when it was released in the US so Nintendo is afraid to touch it anymore, they won't even release it on the Virtual Console for Wii. Sucks.



I disagree, Earthbound is really hard. The second half is easier but the first... yikes  the most common version of Earthbound came boxed with the strategy guide!

But it has, HANDS DOWN, the most epic end boss battle in the history of EVERYTHING! Holy fuck, that fight was epic.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 9, 2009)

More epic than... 




?


----------



## sakeido (Feb 9, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> More epic than...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of FFVII at all, mostly because the whole last dungeon and final boss fights were incredibly lame and there was no payoff at all for the hundred hours plus I sunk into that game. Then he used that retarded "I'm ending the galaxy LOL!" move like every fucking turn. How many times can you blow up the star you are orbiting around? And why does it not kill my party? 

Compared that to "You cannot comprehend the nature of Giygas's attack"... some abstract shape flashes across the screen and BAM everyone suddenly is dying, their heads have turned into diamonds, and Ness feels homesick. Nothing tops that. Then you start praying to everyone you've met in your journey and they give you the power you need to destroy the end boss, who doesn't even have a physical form and is nothing less than the essence of evil. No topping it at all! Ever!


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 9, 2009)

I must finish Earthbound now... i have a ROM of it somewhere, never got far tho  Must finish now


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 9, 2009)

Crash Bandicoot up until Crash Bash was made of win.


----------



## MFB (Feb 10, 2009)

FFVIII > FFVII

Seriously, Squall is the fucking shit. Not to mention Gunblades may possibly be the most hardcore weapon ever thought of. It's a gun and a sword, _in one!_


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 10, 2009)

Blind Faith said:


> Commander Keen anyone?
> Quake series
> Red alert
> Duke Nukem!



Oh, god, i sunk HOURS into commander keen. i could read vorticon after playing all of the games


----------



## Variant (Feb 10, 2009)

*SimCity 4.*


Pretty much heroin in a game format.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 10, 2009)

MFB said:


> FFVIII > FFVII
> 
> Seriously, Squall is the fucking shit. Not to mention Gunblades may possibly be the most hardcore weapon ever thought of. It's a gun and a sword, _in one!_



 Nothing is more hardcore than a 7 foot long katana weilded by a giant, silver haired demi-clone with 6 fathers and 5 foot long silver hair, who can summon meteors and who's only 'solid' parent was an evil being that turned up one day to destroy the earth...


----------



## JakSchitt (Feb 10, 2009)

Legend Of Zelda : Ocarina Of Time. Give me an N64 or a Gamecube with a copy of the game and ill be happier than a pig in shit. Poured hours into playing it and once id complete it, would start over from scratch. Easily the best game i ever played. Granted my tastes in gaming have changed somewhat (cod4 and forza 2 my games of choice at the mo) but there was something about that game that was just so cool....


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quake I and II for early FPS goodness (yes I played Duke Nukemm, Doom and Wolfenstein too). Those two version of Quake had me sinking hardcore hours into multiplayer which is probably why I love multiplayer FPS games so much these days!  Especially once they came out with the superhero mods... oh yes, the fireballs that looked like lava rocks FTW! 

Not quite as old as that, but CS 1.6 still rocks.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 10, 2009)

MFB said:


> FFVIII > FFVII
> 
> Seriously, Squall is the fucking shit. Not to mention Gunblades may possibly be the most hardcore weapon ever thought of. It's a gun and a sword, _in one!_



That's a tough call. So tough I'd have to play them both right now to decide. I do remember FF3 being maybe the best at that time (I say maybe because I loved Phantasy Star too).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 10, 2009)

Being a FF geek, dunno about FFVIII over FFVII argument. 

Squall was alright, that is until disc 3 where he went all pansy on us at the end. I guess that what a hot woman can do to us all eh?  Hell Irvine was cool too and he went all pansy as well. 

Gunblades are cool and all fair enough. Odd, but still cool. Seifer was definitely on the cool side, and it was very fun kicking his ass over and over again. 

The game was good though, except the abuse of the already awkward Junction system where you learn Card Mod early and do the Pokemon and catch/card every monster you can, thus turning the game too damn easy. Killed Edea in disc 1 with just slashing her to death with her only doing 35 max damage. The last boss just became a joke. 

GFs, damn GFs. They were cool first time, then the whole "do your dance for jack all damage" just too damn redundant. They were better off just learning the damn abilities. For the record: Quezacoatl is the best GF in the game... for the Card Mod Reasons... distant second was Cerberus. 

FFVII, while still had it's abusable moments was definitely on the cool. Sephiroth (that's about 10 points alone), One Winged Angel (another easy 10 points), Knights of The Round (made the game too easy again), Omnislash (ditto), Aeris's immortal tragic death scene. motorcycle with sword swinging (that is badass), best Cid of the series, Tifa, the list goes on. Plus it spawned a dumpload of sequels (Advent Children, Dirge of Cerberus, Crisis Core... except they're crap, ok Advent Children was fun for a bit)

Despite all of the greatness of FFVII, best is FFVI by far.


----------



## Pyramid Head (Feb 10, 2009)

*Silent Hill.*


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 10, 2009)

Pyramid Head said:


> *Silent Hill.*



Totally agreed!!! Only if the graphic is up to par to today's... can you imagine they re-make a next gen version without alterring anything story-wise?  


I also love *Resident Evil 4*, although some fellow RE fans might hate it as it is no longer a survival horror game.


*Ace Combat 5*, anyone? That game still rocks!


----------



## MFB (Feb 10, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Being a FF geek, dunno about FFVIII over FFVII argument.
> 
> Squall was alright, that is until disc 3 where he went all pansy on us at the end. I guess that what a hot woman can do to us all eh?  Hell Irvine was cool too and he went all pansy as well.
> 
> ...



Irvine was the man. His southern-womanizing-shotgun-shootin' was the best part about disc 3. I've yet to master the Junction system mainly cause I stop caring about extras at that point cause I'm so damn jacked.

As for GF's, how can you say Quezacoatl? I mean, who was it, Eden? Where he took so god damn long you could easily boost him over 100 or whatever ridiculously high number people claimed you could never boost to? Close second to him was Bahamut provided you can get him, and if you were lucky the ever infamous Oden scene was balls!

I also find most of VIII's sound track to be amazing. I mean VII has god damn amazing tracks, but it seems like there's only a handful (One Winged Angel, Those Who Fight Further, the big name ones) versus the overall of VIII's.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 10, 2009)

250 was the cap, and with Eden there was basically enough time to get to the 200s, fuck up and get the meter reset, and get back to 250. Fucking goddamn 35,000 damage...

Squall was just too pathetically emo, Irvine was pretty much what I'd expect a stereotypical American to be if I had never seen one before, Quistis never played the young-teacher-with-a-whip card the right way, Seifer was a wanker, Zell needed to grow the fuck up already, and Rinoa needed to see the real fucking world. There, I've fucking said it... now let's start talking about a game with a good plot (that didn't take four fucking discs to get through!) like Planescape: Torment.

Jeff


----------



## MFB (Feb 11, 2009)

Aw c'mon don't knock Zell. I mean he was like a white, not nearly as crazy Mike Tyson; with authentic facial tattoo (which is what drew me to him as a kid  ). Seifer had a right to be a wanker, everyone around him kept fucking up.

I just love the game so much, apparently it's now selling upwards of $40. Tomba is apparently around $130


----------



## cev (Feb 11, 2009)

JBroll said:


> now let's start talking about a game with a good plot (that didn't take four fucking discs to get through!) like Planescape: Torment.



You know that I love that game, but I've got to point this out: my copy of Planescape: Torment is, in fact, on four disks


----------



## COBHC (Feb 11, 2009)

Original Punchout for NES
Rock and Roll Racing for Genesis
Half Life - TFC mod for computer


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 11, 2009)

Planescape: Torment is barely even a game. At least with (insert generic JRPG here) you can turn your brain off and smack faceless anime angelgods for a while. Oh well.



sakeido said:


> I disagree, Earthbound is really hard. The second half is easier but the first... yikes  the most common version of Earthbound came boxed with the strategy guide!
> 
> But it has, HANDS DOWN, the most epic end boss battle in the history of EVERYTHING! Holy fuck, that fight was epic.



Being an Aussie, I never got the chance to buy it way back when (along with everyone in Europe) so no strategy guide for me, but even so, aside from some grinding at the very start before you get any real party members I thought it was pretty east. The original had tough-as-hell random battles all the time that gave you barely any experience and Mother 3 requires actual strategy to beat the bosses. Then again, I grind through roguelikes and Wizardry knockoffs to kill time so maybe I'm no longer fit to judge

That final boss fight was inspired by an experience the main writer had as a kid when he witnessed a violent rape scene in a movie as a child, which kinda makes sense now that I think about it. The Mother 3 final boss wasn't quite as WTF but still pretty powerful, I thought.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine's on two, so yours must be some sort of mutant copy whose parents hid it after birth because they knew it would be killed.

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Best game ever. EVER.


----------



## MFB (Feb 11, 2009)

Is that Tomba?


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 11, 2009)

Legend Of Zelda - A link to the past on SNES.
Resident Evil 4 on Gamecube or whatever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 11, 2009)

MFB said:


> Is that Tomba?



I believe so, except over here it was called "Tombi" .. with an "i" not an "a"... stupid god damn different spelling for different countries


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 11, 2009)

MrMcSick said:


> Resident Evil 4 on Gamecube or whatever.



Yeah, I have the GameCube version, and I still play it once in a while. It is a great game!


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 11, 2009)

Super Mario World, Goldeneye (on N64), Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Resident Evil 2+3, Duke Nukem - Time To Kill,


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 11, 2009)

MFB said:


> Irvine was the man. His southern-womanizing-shotgun-shootin' was the best part about disc 3. I've yet to master the Junction system mainly cause I stop caring about extras at that point cause I'm so damn jacked.
> 
> As for GF's, how can you say Quezacoatl? I mean, who was it, Eden? Where he took so god damn long you could easily boost him over 100 or whatever ridiculously high number people claimed you could never boost to? Close second to him was Bahamut provided you can get him, and if you were lucky the ever infamous Oden scene was balls!
> 
> I also find most of VIII's sound track to be amazing. I mean VII has god damn amazing tracks, but it seems like there's only a handful (One Winged Angel, Those Who Fight Further, the big name ones) versus the overall of VIII's.


 
Ok Irvine got a bit interesting later.

Eden is nice for GF exclusive damage yes., but after one summon, Eden, and every other GF in the game became a snore fest. I could take a slash (aussie slang for piss) come back and they're still going. 

I still stand on Quezacoatl being the best GF overall. 
-Card Mod. THE Junction skill that is an absolute MUST. Turns cards into Magic. Learn early enough and you get 100 Curagas before you even fight Ifrit. Got Diablos early too. Card Mod more, and your regular slashes jack up to more damage than any GF. My Squall was still in Level 5 when I fought Ultemicia and it was laughable. 
-Card. Learn Card ASAP and you start to play the game like Pokemon. Card every monster, then Card Mod every Card or play card games then Mod them too. Yes, the game becomes a joke that relies heavily on Draw but it becomes a whole lot easier. 
-First GF in the game. Junction to Squall and Card, then Card Mod...
Summoning it sucks though. 

Cerberus is good for similar reasons = Auto Haste. Bum this (always) on a buffed up Squall and watch him go nuts without the need of Lionheart. 

Without cheating the game... ok fair enough Eden is alright. But then again every FF game begged to be cheated on.  Odin sucked balls (if you're cheating the Junction system), but was necessary for Tonberry. 

But I most certainly agree that FFVIII music rules. 


As for terms of old games with great plots; The Soul series on Snes (Soul Blazer, Illusion of Gaia, Terranigma). The Mother series has been mentioned already. And of course *FFVI* and the mighty *XENOGEARS *


----------



## TonalArchitect (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, what's the definition of older? 

Here's some that I dig:

_Thief_- I prefer The Metal Age, but both are excellent. I adore these games. 

_Summoner_- Such a rich, developed world that's so refreshing in it's deviation from the Medieval Europe theme (which I love dearly).

_Summoner 2_- Perhaps better than the first. Again, the world is so rich. I love it!

_Arcanum_- I like most everything about this game. Its virtues far outweigh its flaws, to me. 

_Homeworld _(series)- Cool storyline, good gameplay, all kinds of awesome. 

_Fallout 2_- The open-endedness boggles my mind. 

_Silent Hill 2_- I didn't play the first, but this is an amazing game. 

I like _Diablo _and _Diablo II_, but I don't know the degree to which they hold up to me personally, although Diablo II does a bit of a better job, I feel. 

I could list a lot more, but some that I would have already been mentioned, and this is a decent list.


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 12, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> _Silent Hill 2_- I didn't play the first, but this is an amazing game.



There is no doubt about it, SH2 is an awesome game!  In fact, I think both the first and second SH are great, and the story in SH2 is even deeper than the first one.


Slightly off topic, I thought when they adapted the game into movie back in 2006, they should've based it on either the first or the second game, instead writing something completely different... having said that, I think the Silent Hill movie is still much better than Resident Evil 2 and 3 the movies.


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2009)

SH2 is the best in the series! SH1 is worth playing.

And I too am a fan of the Silent Hill movie.

The latest two Silent Hill games weren't written in Japan. That would explain why I don't like them as much. We need a true sequel!!



EDIT: and if anyone's never played CHU CHU ROCKET. They NEEEEED TO!!!111


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 12, 2009)

sami said:


> The latest two Silent Hill games weren't written in Japan. That would explain why I don't like them as much. We need a true sequel!!



Don't even get me started on *Homecoming*! That game is so boring, I haven't even touched it since I beat it back in Nov!!! And I usually replay all my game at least 2 - 3 times over. That is how bad HC is!  


On the other hand, I don't have any major issue with 0rigins. I don't like the camera angles, but that's about it. I even replayed it several times and unlocked almost everything in it.


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2009)

The weapon system of Origins turned me off. Dude walkin around with jeans/coat/hat...pulls out a file cabinet. then a TV, then another file cabinet.... 

Although it was pretty good, it's still felt like it was missing something.


----------



## MFB (Feb 12, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I believe so, except over here it was called "Tombi" .. with an "i" not an "a"... stupid god damn different spelling for different countries



That game sells for like $130 now if you can find it, which is ridiculous


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 12, 2009)

I was a massive RPG fan for a long while so I have occasional sessions of digging up old games, patching them, and revelling in their glory. Last three have been Vampire: Bloodlines (last patch was December 08!!) S.T.A.L.K.E.R SoC (Oblivion Lost 2.2 Patch) and Oblivion.

Yes, I like wasting my time in vast games that were so full of bugs it took 2 or 3 years to get them sorted and even then it was generally by fans lol 

Must admit to liking the Mechwarrior series, right up to the point where they changed the Mech customisation section....from being exactly like the mechanics used in the table-top game, to using the ideas _described in the tech books for the TT game but never mechanically implemented in it.

_*phew*


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2009)

MFB said:


> That game sells for like $130 now if you can find it, which is ridiculous



wat


----------



## MFB (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup, no lie. Tomba 1 is a ridiculously demanded game, and Tomba 2 sells for $50+ on eBay


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 12, 2009)

not in as high as demand as Chrono Trigger though.. lol


----------



## sami (Feb 13, 2009)

That reminds me, I need to buy Panzer Dragoon Saga again, but don't have $250 sitting around...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 3, 2009)

uncharted waters: new horizons for the sega


----------



## Sindwulf (Mar 4, 2009)

The old Starsiege "battletech" series of software was totally awesome when Mech's and robots were the "thing." I feel like it'll never come back into style


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 6, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> Legend Of Zelda - A link to the past on SNES.
> Resident Evil 4 on Gamecube or whatever.



These, by far - Mercenaries mode on RE4 is possibly the most entertaining thing that ever happened on this planet.

Also, the Final Fantasy series should be mentioned, as well as Shining Force from Sega Genesis, and a plethora of N64 games.. actually, I could probably list a lot of game that kicked ass back in the day, but I'll just cut it short.


----------



## matty2fatty (Feb 6, 2010)

I was so excited when I saw that Resident Evil 2 was available on the ps3 network for download....I may have played it for five minutes after I got it. I think sometimes nostalgia fogs the mirror of memory a bit.


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 6, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> These, by far - Mercenaries mode on RE4 is possibly the most entertaining thing that ever happened on this planet.



Way to bring this thread back to life, dude. 

Speaking of the RE4 Mecrenaries mode... man, I remember I literally spent almost an entire month playing nothing but that, and I was able to unlock everything for the main game! That thing is still fun and challenging!


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 6, 2010)

Super mario world, donkey kong country, ff7, star fox, zedla oot, zelda link to past > all todays games


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2010)

Contra. 

/thread.


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 7, 2010)

that just reminded me. i gotta put up my flameshield for this /activate.

i think contra iii: the alien wars for snes > contra.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 7, 2010)

Flash Back
Out of this World

Quest for Glory series

Kings Quest 4

The Dig

Full Throttle

Dark Forces


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 7, 2010)

Medievil on PS1. Can't remember if i've already said it, but fuck it, it needs to be said again


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 7, 2010)

Oregon Trail - Apple IIe
Gauntlet - Arcade


----------



## 777timesgod (Feb 7, 2010)

Mario games are always in and i have a thing for Doom. Very death metal.

Not much of a gamer though...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 7, 2010)

Colton165 said:


> i think contra iii: the alien wars for snes > contra.



The truth.

Just reading through my old posts on this thread... damn so geeky.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 8, 2010)

My vote goes for the original TIE Fighter.

Fantastic gameplay, great story, very challenging and engaging, and full of relevant commentary on a lot of our foreign policy blunders and the dangers of secret police.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 8, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Zelda, Ocarina of Time



[/thread]


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Medievil on PS1. Can't remember if i've already said it, but fuck it, it needs to be said again



That game was so awesome  As was the sequel. They should do another one.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2010)

A lot of my old favourites have already been mentioned...

Megadrive:

Flink
Toejam and Earl: Panic on Funkatron
Fantastic Dizzy

PC: 

Quake I+II
Duke Nukem 3D (maybe my favourite game ever)
Soldier of Fortune

Playstation:
Duke Nukem: Time to Kill, Planet of the babes
Medieval 1+2

PS2:
Deus Ex

Every Tenchu game that has been released for the PS, PS2, xbox and xbox 360. Yes they have lost their way more and more after the second one, but I will love those games forever. Maybe I like them more than Duke Nukem...

The silent Hill series has always been a good one, but for much bigger scares Fatal Frame was where it was at, or Project Zero as they called it outside Japan. That game could make Chuck Norris shit bricks.

Even better and scarier than that was Forbidden Siren 1+2, or "Siren" as it was simply known in Japan. If anyone here played them, they will attest; you truly have not known pant shitting terror until you have played these games. They are perfectly crafted in every way. Perfect envinronments, perfect sounds, perfect ambience, invincible enemies who could only be KO'd temporarily. It was the most utterly claustrophobic experience ever, you are always being hunted, your guns serve only to KO from a distance and you get so few bullets you make Silent Hill look like an 80s action movie in comparison. Add in the awesome sightjacking mechanic that allowed you to see through the eyes of the adversaries around you, and you had something utterly unique. Apparently the second one was never released in the US. There is allegedly a third installment in the works, but who knows when that will come out. I will buy a PS3 just to play it if it ever sees the light of day.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Siren

The first time you try to leave the village and see the infinite sea of red water stretching out infront of you where the mountain roads used to be is the most epically damning thing gaming has ever delivered.


----------



## SD83 (Feb 20, 2010)

Duke Nukem 3D
Fallout 2 (and 1)
The Settlers 2
Commander Keen
Tiberian Sun 
Star Craft (and WarCraft 2. I never liked 3 at all)


and my favourite game ever by far

Master of Orion 2

EDIT: I just remembered Incubation: Battle Isle Phase Four... I have to get that game again, as far as I remember it was great  And while I'm trying to find it, I might come across Extreme Assault by the same developers


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 20, 2010)

Bloody roar on ps1


----------



## MFB (Feb 20, 2010)

Road Rash on Genesis


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Feb 28, 2010)

Virtual On
Zelda: A Link to the past
Guilty Gear (the ORIGINAL!)
Mario 64
Star Ocean 2nd story 
Breath of Fire III
Xenogears


...basically most of the jrpg's released on Snes and PS1


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 28, 2010)

Pokemon Red/Blue/Silver/Gold


----------



## TheClownPrince (Mar 1, 2010)

Nostalgia can blind any man. Gamers have never had it so good, they just think they have.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 1, 2010)

rc pro am
super dodgeball
t and c surf designs
skate or die
killer instinct
strider


----------



## sami (Mar 1, 2010)

^STRIDER!! \o/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1370791-post38.html

I still stand by my original list. Plus to add to that:

Samurai Showdown 2. It got all weird after that, but up until Tenkai, SS2 was my favorite. Damn Ukyo. 

Final Fantasy Tactics (PS1)

Zelda, Link's Awakening. For a gameboy game, this was sick. More or less A Link to the Past... which is a good thing. 

Solstice 2 Equinox (SNES). Sleeper game. Engrossing and Tim Follin's soundtrack was great.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 3, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Starcraft.. still the best game of all time..
> 
> Until this year, when SC2 comes out =]



123

Starcraft has been, and always will be the single most balanced RTS ever conceived by man (that is, until SC2 hopefully)


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 3, 2010)

TheClownPrince said:


> Nostalgia can blind any man. Gamers have never had it so good, they just think they have.



I don't buy it. Any sense of Nostalgia you had about games that don't stand up to the test of time can be dispelled after playing it again. Example: Altered Beast. Thought it was the shit back in the day. Played it a few years ago, and wondered what the hell I was thinking. Super C is just as fun now as it was 20 years ago, though.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 3, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> I don't buy it. Any sense of Nostalgia you had about games that don't stand up to the test of time can be dispelled after playing it again. Example: Altered Beast. Thought it was the shit back in the day. Played it a few years ago, and wondered what the hell I was thinking. Super C is just as fun now as it was 20 years ago, though.



That's what I was thinking about as I was reading through this thread. There's a lot of lists that scream "these are games I used to love", but that doesn't directly translate to "games that are greater than games of today". Prepare for a rash of strong opinions!

I loved Super Metroid and I put it on my all time list whereas Metroid Prime might not be, but that's for nostalgic reasons. If I'm being honest with myself, Prime blows the old ones right the fuck out of orbit.

I _want_ to say Zelda peaked at Link to the Past for nostalgic reasons, but I played the shit out of Windwaker and it was simply amazing. (Yet, Twilight Princess didn't do it for me AT ALL, and neither did either of the titles on N64)

Bionic Commando 'Rearmed' on XBLA is WAY better than the old NES version.

The new Ninja Gaiden titles shit all over the old ones. No contest.

There are exceptions, though. I'd say Mario definitely peaked with Mario64. Some of the off-shoots are fun, but they don't have the same magic any more. Sonic the Hedgehog -- in my humble opinion -- has *never* worked well in a 3D environment, so the old school 2D side-scrollers from Sega Genesis definitely hold that title.

But, whoever said "gamers have never had it so good" hit the nail on the head. If offered the choice between ANY old 8-bit, 16-bit, 32, 64, or 128-bit game and say.. Mass Effect? No contest. Sorry, Duck Tales. Splinter Cell? Sorry, Adventures of Bayou Billy. NHL10? Sorry, Blades of Steel.

And if we wanna go further back than 8-bit, don't even get me started. I absolutely love those games, but I'm also the first to admit that they suck donkey balls. Pitfall? Great. I'm running and jumping for 8 hours and not getting ANYWHERE. Defender? Holy crap, I can just rubber band the joystick and walk away for a week and when I come back the screen will still look the same but my score will be higher. There was no point to any of those games.

The modern games give us better stories, better graphics, better physics, and online multiplayer modes. There just isn't any comparison.

GRANTED, the older games had more imagination behind them, but that's because they HAD TO. We had to *imagine* that the purple square was our hero, and the red triangles were demon-spawn. 

Anyway, it's all getting a bit old. I'm ready for the virtual reality they were promising us 20 years ago.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 3, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> I don't buy it. Any sense of Nostalgia you had about games that don't stand up to the test of time can be dispelled after playing it again. Example: Altered Beast. Thought it was the shit back in the day. Played it a few years ago, and wondered what the hell I was thinking. Super C is just as fun now as it was 20 years ago, though.



Personally I think Altered Beast is a bad example because it was crap back then and is just Kung-Fu Master with a gimmick anyway so it's bound to be crap today, whereas Contra like most of Konami's 90's output was a great quality game at the time and had a lot of effort put into it which makes it still playable today.

I'm 50/50 about what Synrgy says as I think the main difference between then and now is that due to better technology developers are able to realise the potential of their ideas better now then 15 or 20 years ago, the flipside of this is that games cost more to develop now so in order to make the money back they tend to try and have mass appeal which often means dumbed down stories and controls etc.

Modern games do give us better graphics and physics but in terms of stories I don't think we have progressed much really as modern plots in games just imitate TV/film (as they did in the 80's/90's really) but they do it now in such a ham fisted and poorly constructed way it comes off as quite laughable sometimes and it's a real weakness in modern gaming.

As for Sonic that series reminds me off the phrase "how the mighty have fallen" and it's hard to believe that Sega have spent nearly 20 years making Sonic games but during the past 15 years every Sonic game has been awful beyond belief due to them losing sight of what made the games so good in the first place.


----------



## sami (Mar 3, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I loved Super Metroid and I put it on my all time list whereas Metroid Prime might not be, but that's for nostalgic reasons. If I'm being honest with myself, Prime blows the old ones right the fuck out of orbit.
> 
> The new Ninja Gaiden titles shit all over the old ones. No contest.



It's all a matter of opinion. 

While Metroid Prime are great games, I still think Super Metroid is better.

As for the new Ninja Gaiden titles, they felt like a new ninja game and not like a Ninja Gaiden game at all to me.


And a game that I think still pwns a lot of games of today: The Last Ninja for Commodore 64.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 3, 2010)

Old games PWNS new ones...

LONG LIVE DOOM AND BLOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and several other games... Including Cubert, and Dig Dug...)


----------



## synrgy (Mar 3, 2010)

Like I said, there are certainly plenty of exceptions.

For instance, the old Wing Commander series for PC was (for me) the greatest space-flight-combat game ever. Not even Rogue Squadron on N64 was as good. There was just something special about it.

But I do feel like the 5-star games of today are better than the 5-star games of before.

If nothing else, I dare any of you to tell me that we're not better off now in terms of in-game audio/music.


----------



## sami (Mar 3, 2010)

Of course games are going to have a better chance today because of technology, But I still prefer chiptune music overall.


----------



## youheardme (Mar 16, 2010)

mega man 3
super mario brothers 2, 3
secret of mana
counter strike 1.6


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2010)

MFB said:


> Road Rash *2* on Genesis



fixed.


----------



## Origin (Mar 16, 2010)

X-wing vs. Tie Fighter. Fucking. Yes.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Like I said, there are certainly plenty of exceptions.
> 
> For instance, the old Wing Commander series for PC was (for me) the greatest space-flight-combat game ever. Not even Rogue Squadron on N64 was as good. There was just something special about it.
> 
> ...



5 star games today.. hmm.. some of them might be better than some older 5 star games, but then you compare almost any game today to Super Mario World and guess which one is worse?  

Classic strategy games are almost universally better than new ones, and classic adventure games are also better than most new ones. I haven't played Heavy Rain yet but I'm willing to bet the LucasArts made four or five games back in its day that put it to shame.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Classic strategy games are almost universally better than new ones, and classic adventure games are also better than most new ones. I haven't played Heavy Rain yet but I'm willing to bet the LucasArts made four or five games back in its day that put it to shame.



I dunno, man. Does 'strategy' include 'real-time strategy' like, Star Craft? Command & Conquer? Cause the newer sequels are definitely improvements on the originals, and they all pwn (the still mighty) Dune, which was one of the first RTS games I can remember existing. The new Civilization games are always improvements on the old Civilization games, etc etc.

I have as much love for LucasArts as the next guy, but being a trailblazer and having enduring greatness still doesn't directly translate to 'better' than some of today's stuff. They've made a LOT of my favorite games EVER, but Bioware is giving them a DAMN good run for their money -- which is funny considering Bioware got their first big pop by revitalizing the badly aging Star Wars game franchise with KOTOR.

And, does Mass Effect 1 or 2 qualify as 'adventure'? Splinter Cell series? Sorry, Monkey Island; you sure were rad, though. 

Also, Super Mario World is one of my *all time favorites*, but once again I think a lot of that is for nostalgic reasons, and again I have to ask myself: BETTER than some of today's stuff? Ultimately if given the choice (which is a choice I can make since I still have my old SNES and copy of SMW) I'd rather play Team Fortress 2, either Mass Effect game, Ninja Gaiden 2, one of the C&C's, Civilization Revolution, Dead Space, etc etc etc. As always though, this is just my personal preference.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2010)

sakeido said:


> 5 star games today.. hmm.. some of them might be better than some older 5 star games, but then you compare almost any game today to Super Mario World and guess which one is worse?
> 
> Classic strategy games are almost universally better than new ones, and classic adventure games are also better than most new ones. I haven't played Heavy Rain yet but I'm willing to bet the LucasArts made four or five games back in its day that put it to shame.



I wish I were as lucky as you. After playing the demo of Heavy Rain I thought how far games had fallen when you have to control _an old man using his inhaler!_ It was like the God of War interactive cutscene with which way to move his HAND, then you go into his pocket, GRAB the inhaler, pull it out and then voila - use it!


----------



## sakeido (Mar 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I dunno, man. Does 'strategy' include 'real-time strategy' like, Star Craft? Command & Conquer? Cause the newer sequels are definitely improvements on the originals, and they all pwn (the still mighty) Dune, which was one of the first RTS games I can remember existing. The new Civilization games are always improvements on the old Civilization games, etc etc.
> 
> I have as much love for LucasArts as the next guy, but being a trailblazer and having enduring greatness still doesn't directly translate to 'better' than some of today's stuff. They've made a LOT of my favorite games EVER, but Bioware is giving them a DAMN good run for their money -- which is funny considering Bioware got their first big pop by revitalizing the badly aging Star Wars game franchise with KOTOR.
> 
> ...



No modern strategy game has ever surpassed X-COM and its been like 15 years now. I still think the whole C&C series hit its peak with the first Red Alert and has been going steadily downhill since then.. 

Splinter Cell - not adventures. ME, kinda I guess. I was thinking "you know, it'd be cool if they made a game where you can get through the whole thing without shooting" and lo and behold, they DID make games like that.. just not anymore.

Shooters are all the same for the most part, and they do tend to improve as hardware capabilities get better.. but Half Life 2 is still the pinnacle of the genre. 

A lot of new games are better spectacles, become more like movies, whatever, but have games gotten more fun? No, not really.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 16, 2010)

Betrayal at Krondor for PC.
All the old school Lucas Arts games (Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle, etc)
Might and Magic series (NOT Heroes of Might and Magic)

There's more but I can't think of any off the top of my head


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 18, 2010)

zelda man
and also zelda twilight princess came out when the wii was released and here in australia is still costs as much as it did then. like 90 bucks and 70 when second hand. same with he diablo battle chest goes for liek 60 which is astounding considering its age. but then again both great games


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 18, 2010)

synrgy said:


> That's what I was thinking about as I was reading through this thread. There's a lot of lists that scream "these are games I used to love", but that doesn't directly translate to "games that are greater than games of today".



Isn't that what matters though? The games that, despite now being near 10-20 years old are still just as playable, if not more playable and entertaining than modern ones?



> GRANTED, the older games had more imagination behind them, but that's because they HAD TO. We had to *imagine* that the purple square was our hero, and the red triangles were demon-spawn.



I think that's what does it a lot of the time for me. The early games you could tell they "wanted" to do more than they were able, whereas now (or the PS2/Xbox generation anyway) they had all this power they couldn't be fucked using , there were fewer "lazy" games (that I remember anyway, and fewer still that I remember PLAYING and thinking "oh, this would have been amazing, _if they'd have put more effort in_"), the gameplay was less contrived, generally longer (than PS2 anyway), and more entertaining.

I mean, take Tenchu 2. Among my top 10 favorite PS1 games. The graphics were great for the time, the gameplay was amazing fun and everything felt "right" for PS1. Then, along comes Tenchu 3... shit AI, fucking polygons that don't actually end where they look like they do (fuck you, houses that have 5" of extra, invisible space around you that I can't shoot past with my blowpipe), and just generally a feeling of "you could have done better with what you had".

The same thing went for a lot of the games on PS2/XBox... Sure there were heaps of games, but I just feel like not nearly enough developers went the extra mile and put 100% effort into their releases... I haev dozens of PS2 games now, and i love all of them, but I don't think there's more than about 5 or 6 that i look at and think "there is no reasonable way you couldn't have been any better at the time". The older generation of games (PS1, old PC games and whatnot) I don't get that feeling with as much. Doesn't that make them "better" games?


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoever put in the comment about game audio... really? How many people can sing the Call of Duty "theme" or the Splinter Cell opening music, compared to the almighty Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Final Fantasy, and Chrono music that is still remembered years later? I sat down with my classical one day at my friends house and was practicing some fragmented arpeggios and he was like "oh, that's the final fantasy prelude song!" and when I looked at it, it really was. That's enduring quality right there, regardless of MIDI-noise.


----------



## sami (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2010)

Best ever.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 9, 2010)

All of the n64 games were great.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> All of the n64 games were great.



Well.. no...  I hated San Francisco Rush.. well maybe not hated.. but man that was not a good game...


----------



## Duke318 (Apr 9, 2010)

The marathon series, an FPS made by Bungie for the Mac OS. Great storyline, and it was one of the first games to have CD quality audio. It's now available for free online.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 18, 2010)

The original Pokémon.

/thread


----------



## Bucks (Apr 18, 2010)

Quake II 
System shock II
Red Alert 

I'm not much of a video gamer anymore but still bash these every now and then, especially quake.


----------



## Netherhound (Apr 18, 2010)

Secret of Mana
Lufia 1& 2
Lunar 1& 2
Earthbound (big shock!)
Megaman X

Yeah I miss the Snes days...
























*Muses*





mlp187 said:


> Neutopia I and II for the Turbografx 16


----------



## natspotats (Apr 19, 2010)

Final Fantasy 7&10
Super Mario world 3
Unreal Tournament on the dreamcast
golden axe!


----------



## Jtizzle (Apr 25, 2010)

Both Zeldas for N64, of course OOT was better than MM, but still, they're both good and totally different. 
Mario Kart 64 is still better than any of these new Mario Karts. I can't play double dash for shit, but hook me up with an n64 and i'll bust caps in some asses.
I kinda think old school pokemon was good, but Heart Gold remake was so good. Although when it gets to games like R/S/C and D/P/P they just get too unreal and pokemon are too overpowered. Like seriously, another dimension? Pokemon that'll make the sun burning hot and the rain come down like a bitch. Arceus is like the god of all pokemon, so what are they gonna do next? That's pretty much as far as it goes. I was good with having Ho-Oh, Lugia, Mew, and Mewtwo as the strongest. But they've added too many legendaries to even count.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 25, 2010)

Banjo Kazooie and Banjo Tooie. Underrated, totally awesome games. I don't think I've played a better adventure game since.


----------



## sentagoda (Apr 25, 2010)

James bond for Nintendo 64, Resident evil 1 2 3 PS1, Silent Hill 1 2 PS1, Doom, Duke Nukem, Starcraft , Wolfenstein, Half life , Ninja Gaiden NES, Turtles in Time , Zelda NES , Super Mario NES,


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 25, 2010)

SUPER METROID

still fun to play even today

hopefully OTHER M is awesome


----------

